# Problems finding on how to make a coustome computer traveling case!!



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there Everyone,

What I'm trying to do is to make my computer easyer to carry around, Does anyone have any idea's with full detialed information on how to do this? The type of computer case I have is a standard case and I want to find something that I can eather carry & to be protected from damage... And also I would like to know on where I can find out on how to carry a 19" LCD monitor as well, there must of been something that I can use to safely & easly Carry both monitor & the computer from one place to another?

Just to let everyone know that I'm from Surrey, BC Canada and I would like to know if possible on where I can find these 2 items please 

Please e-mail me back with full detailed information...

Thanks again!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine this being a "tech tip", so I'll move it to Do It Yourself Projects. If you get no action there, please report it using the red triangle in the upper right and we'll move it again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are things like this.

http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=3112
http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=3863
http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=3110

And more in...
Computer Totes & Holders
http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchproducts.asp?categoryID=548


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there hewee:

Thanks, just to let you know the link http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/s...productID=3112 is for the bigger older monitors I mean the LCD TFT Flat Screens... To be more accurate here is a link on the exact monitor that I have...http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/sys/196625187.html So this way here it will make it easyer for you to find the caring case for the monitor...

Thanks


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

hewee said:


> There are things like this.
> 
> http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=3112
> http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=3863
> ...


Thanks there JohnWill

I thought that I'd did it in a wrong one..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well it had one for LCD's too.

Geargrip LCD Harness, Lg, Grey/blk
Three sizes, small 15", medium 17"-18"and large 19"-21"

So take your pick. 
http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=7867


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

We have a company in NZ that do these, custom built:
http://www.hardcase.co.nz/cases.html

They are very good, but my concern would be that by the time you get a case that you "carry & to be protected from damage" it will be so cumbersome that you will need a barrow to actually carry it.

If the tower case is robustly made, fitting a handle to the top (reinforcing insde the tower case at the anchor points) may also work, but the links above with the straps would be better.


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> We have a company in NZ that do these, custom built:
> http://www.hardcase.co.nz/cases.html
> 
> They are very good, but my concern would be that by the time you get a case that you "carry & to be protected from damage" it will be so cumbersome that you will need a barrow to actually carry it.
> ...


Hi there Kiwiguy,

Just to let you know there that is not what I'm really looking for, what I am looking for is to carry a LCD computer monitor around that protects it from damage and other stuff... I've went to your site that you've send to me, and that is a good site don't get me wrong but its the wrong one... if you want to see on what i am talking about http://support.gateway.com/s/MONITOR/7005533/7005533nv.shtml the picture is at the bottom...


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Say Does anyone in here know on where I can buy this product in Canada birtish Columbia Vancouver? http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=7867 < this is what I am intrested in.. But what I would like to know is where can I find this in Vancouver, Birtish Columbia, Canada? Thanks!!!!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

It says nation wide so I think they will ship it to where you are.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

lexmarks567 said:


> It says nation wide so I think they will ship it to where you are.


you must not know the definition of "Nationwide"


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Tapeuup said:


> you must not know the definition of "Nationwide"


Okay I guess I missed that part.. Sorry!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Give them a call and see if they ship there.

Nice thing about cyberguys is they have a warehouse now for the west coast on the other side of town. 
There is not really a store to see everything but you can still buy things from a store out in the front that is some type of geek store buy doing it tru there Catalog and they just have someone bring it up from the warehouse.

They have a Sister Site too. http://www.x-tremegeek.com/


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

hewee said:


> Give them a call and see if they ship there.
> 
> Nice thing about cyberguys is they have a warehouse now for the west coast on the other side of town.
> There is not really a store to see everything but you can still buy things from a store out in the front that is some type of geek store buy doing it tru there Catalog and they just have someone bring it up from the warehouse.
> ...


Hewee;

Thanks!! 

Yea I've just e-mailed them on what I've wanted to know, its just that down here in Vancouver BC Canada they don't have very much to offer when it comes to stuff like this, if there is its like in downtown vancouver, where I am is in a city called Surrey near the skytrain... you know Whalley area!! Look it up if you want, down here is very great place to live and many many different things to do as well for all ages & styles..

Thanks


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Say I am just wondering on what type of cloths & spray can I use to clean my LCD monitor? with out damageing it or wrecking it.. I would liike to find something that cleans it and also takes off the dust as well... Can anyone help!!

Later!


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

They sell computer wipes for your moniter.Any office type store would carry them.Here its office max office depot.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Joman423 said:


> Say Does anyone in here know on where I can buy this product in Canada birtish Columbia Vancouver? http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=7867 < this is what I am intrested in.. But what I would like to know is where can I find this in Vancouver, Birtish Columbia, Canada? Thanks!!!!


Right here. They have locations in Manitoba & Sask.
Best computer store in Canada and I miss them since I moved.
https://secure.cbit.ca/cbit/retail_productList.asp?Cat=22&SubCat=632


----------



## Joman423 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wimpy369 said:


> Right here. They have locations in Manitoba & Sask.
> Best computer store in Canada and I miss them since I moved.
> https://secure.cbit.ca/cbit/retail_productList.asp?Cat=22&SubCat=632


Okay thank you so very much everyone your assistants has been very hepful...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well your living up there from me.  Even down here on something like that you want I don't any place that would have it either. But just happen to have the cyberguys warehouse that opened a couple years back. First I seen a add and called the store to find out the address and was told that it only sold sellout items they had but then it changed to have everything so that it is cheaper to ship things out for the west. 
Wish you could go in and see everything they sell but you can't.

Klear Screen and iKlear's* unique formula and Polishing cloths are made from the finest materials to meet the specific cleaning requirements of your display screens.
http://www.klearscreen.com/

Hey you could try if you have them Fry's or office stores like staples, office depot. Ask in the store about it too becuse they sell a lot more things then you see in the store too.


----------

